# Turbo project update.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that I have a site again I am updating it as I make progress. 

http://notnser.com/new.htm


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good
as always


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice n clean good job


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn that car is sooo nice.....There is not one thing you have done wrong on the way you built this car...From the Turbo kit to the Tag.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lookin good I must say


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

not bad.......... I didn't see any rice violations.... :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Your car is dope


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

aimlesspee said:


> Your car is dope


yea Wes... it's fly..

any other old ghetto terms we can use for the description?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yo whip is da bomb!..........i like the paint on the ic piping what is that wrikle finish stuff? hot


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words guys... 

And that is powder coating, not paint.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

hey Wes nice website


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

my favorite se of all time, lookin good as always  
I only wish I coulda had that kinda money to put into my old 200


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Bump for new updates.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

looking good :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice Wes, very nice...........


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Very nice. Do you plan on getting water injection later on?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

scrappy said:


> Very nice. Do you plan on getting water injection later on?


yes that is also in the works.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That radiator is very clean. I love it. How much did it cost?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> That radiator is very clean. I love it. How much did it cost?


$325 through www.absoluteradiator.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Who makes those fans? I need a pair.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Hey Wes.. i'm wondering.. do you know your 1/4 mile time? Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Who makes those fans? I need a pair.


$75 for both from EBAY, seller is partzfinder and they ALWAYS have them listed at buy it now for $75. They kick ass for the $$$. 

Also, the only reason I didn't go with FAL fans is because they have a shroud and a shroud on a pusher fan woul block more of the radiator core and impede air flow. In case anyone was wondering  

no I don't know my 1/4 mile time. I can tell you my lap times from Gingerman though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

12"?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

no I don't know my 1/4 mile time. I can tell you my lap times from Gingerman though [/QUOTE]
What are they? What do the other cars run in your class? Kind of a comparison result


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like your B14 ALOT. My car dreams about being able to perform like yours. Someday..


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

good job there, and no ricy at all :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*BUMP*

Update on the fuel system now on the site. FWIW any B14 GA owner can now purchase a JGY fuel rail for sue with MSD style injectors.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sweet, I been working hardcore to try and get the set up :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

How much have you spent


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fuel rail installed*

i lost track of how much I spent a long time ago. 




























Full details are here. 

http://notnser.com/new.htm


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

how much was JGY's LSD?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man thats nice. such a clean intake manifold too


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. JGY LSD can be seen here. 

http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/trannywork.htm


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

:redx: is all i see


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> :redx: is all i see


Pics. are working for me, if not for you they are on my site and you can check them out there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wes said:


> Pics. are working for me, if not for you they are on my site and you can check them out there.


hmmm, that's strange, All I see are pictures of someone's engine bay...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hmmm, that's strange, All I see are pictures of someone's engine bay...


the pics. above are my car.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wes said:


> the pics. above are my car.....


really?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good, how many miles do you have on your car? Nice clean engine as the rest of the car :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> really?



HAHA yeah, are you confusing my car with someone else's? 

I have about 83,000 on it. What's funny is that I got to 80,000 about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Love to see that when its all done


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanpirate said:


> Love to see that when its all done


whats the best thing about being a car guy?.............it will never be done


----------



## paprcutz (Nov 23, 2004)

wow...its soo.....wow

wow
lol
puurfecto


----------

